# Why run with the bulls? Why Pamplona?



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Why do men do this? I don't even think of it as macho, just stupid. And how do their wives react?


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

I think it all comes down to the man vs. beast thing. 

Personally I would love to run with the bulls, but my wife would kill me if I attempted it.


----------



## easylife (Jul 4, 2007)

Smart woman, your wife. But why do you need to face down the beast? I understand doing things that are dangerous and test your physical limits. Whitewater rafting, climbing. But the risks in this are pretty random, and you haven't proved you are strong or skillful, just not unlucky enough to get hurt.


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

You are right... My wife is a smart lady and I love her to death. However, to me there is something about facing death in the eye and living. It is like skydiving or bungee jumping. 

With that all said, I think I would have to see the event live before I would actually participate as I would really want to calculate the risks. I would also be curious on the percent of people who die or get injured.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I can see bungee jumping and jumping, believe it or not, but this seems all risk and no fun. It is solely to risk your life.


----------

